# upper burr setting on barista express



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

i have just replaced my sage barista express.
on the old machine the coffee bean grinder was set between 7-10 depending on the roast bean
i purchase mainly 2 types of bean from the same roaster for a couple years
and set the side grinder to 7-10 
BUT 
the new machine , i have to set to 1
now i want to adjust the top burr setting
not sure what number its on, but the video say default normally 6 

so to change the side setting to use say 8 instead of 1
what do i do to the top burr
change it to finer 3 
or ? 

thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a look on I/net for--adjusting upper burr barista express, check the vid


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

thanks i have looked at a few videos, before i posted here, and they did not say which way to adjust. 
just that one is fine and the other course...
So i would assume as i want the fine to be moved from number 2 to number 7 then that would mean make it finer 
I guess if noone actually knows , then its trial and error

i know from my old one its a real pain to get it out , so i wanted to get it right first time


----------



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

i have managed to adjust , forgot to change the grind to max course to get the thing out - then adjusted from 5 to 4 - towards the FINE mark - works great now


----------

